# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  If squats aren't so bad for the knees, then why...

## JohnnyJim

If squats aren't so bad for the knees, then why on earth do people who have prior knee injuries avoid squatting altogether??

There was a guy from Westside Barbell Club who did box squats after knee surgery and ended up getting a PR for his squat and deadlift after he recovered.

And there are numerous health benefits of squats... And then you get these guys who are apparently so hardcore that their jobs gave them bad knees and now somehow they can't squat because of it. HUH!?!?

----------


## Boozer35

> If squats aren't so bad for the knees, then why on earth do people who have prior knee injuries avoid squatting altogether??
> 
> There was a guy from Westside Barbell Club who did box squats after knee surgery and ended up getting a PR for his squat and deadlift after he recovered.
> 
> And there are numerous health benefits of squats... And then you get these guys who are apparently so hardcore that their jobs gave them bad knees and now somehow they can't squat because of it. HUH!?!?


The squat is one of the most physically demanding barbell lifts you can do. People avoid hard work especially when it's not related to biceps or abs. A lot of people do squats incorrectly which can cause knee issues but a properly executed full range of motion squat will actually strengthen the knee joint.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

There's a big difference between, squats causing knee injury and squats exacerbating existing injury.

----------


## [email protected]

> If squats aren't so bad for the knees, then why on earth do people who have prior knee injuries avoid squatting altogether??
> 
> There was a guy from Westside Barbell Club who did box squats after knee surgery and ended up getting a PR for his squat and deadlift after he recovered.
> 
> And there are numerous health benefits of squats... And then you get these guys who are apparently so hardcore that their jobs gave them bad knees and now somehow they can't squat because of it. HUH!?!?


There's a big difference in a powerlifting squat and your typical "bodybuilding squat ". With the PL squat you try to minimize knee flexion by putting the stress on the hip flexors. The PL squat is not designed to build the quads. You will get quad development but there are far superior movements to build quads. But to really stress the quads you have to flex the knee putting more stress on that joint. Depending on the type of injury most people should be able to do squats. It may not be a full to the ground squat but with some trial and error and some common sense the squat can be done MOST of the time.

----------


## Buster Brown

^^^^^^this true. When performing the squat the way (the right way in my book body mechanics wise ) it involves the quads, glutes, hams and hips more then a traditional BB squat. I feel the way a PL performs a squat is much more effective and efficient.

----------


## KA24

Former tennis player and runner, bad tendonitis and cartilage wear in both knees. Started powerlifting, got sloppy with form and tore the lateral meniscus in both knees. Avoided squatting for awhile after surgery, but then made a commitment to revamp form, mobilize every day and build it back up the right way. As others said, done properly and you're going to improve the knees and become much more stable for other activities. Heck, the mental hurdle of the "snap" when I tore both was the toughest to overcome when going under the bar.

----------


## jet dr

I'm glad to hear squats help your knees cause mine hurt like heck doing squats. I still do them once a week but dread it. I know it helps build your overall helps me push through it.

----------


## kelkel

> I feel the way a PL performs a squat is much more effective and efficient.


Completely concur with this. I've always done more of a PL style squat technique.

----------


## endocrinology

kinesiology analysis
Phase 1 (standing with bar on your back)

phase 2 descending 

phase 3 ascending 




*(this is my analysis and may differ from person to person)* 
)the Agonist/s is the primary muscle/mover
the synergist is muscle's that help with movement and/or joint support
antagonist is opposite muscle of agonist)

we use squats as a rehabilitation exercise cause its a everyday movement just the ROM (range of movement) that differs 
e.g. standing up from bed, chair.
i think people with knee problems should first sort out the problem and then continue what they do.
(treat the cause and not the symptoms.)

----------


## kelkel



----------


## Joco71

> 


I hate to admit it but I'm one of those guys that hates leg day. I don't use the bad knee thing but I never look forward to leg day!! LOL

----------

